# Winterizer on sale



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

Might be a silly question but I was at a Rural King Ag store and stumbled across a pallet of Lawn Winterizer ( 40 # bags of lawn Winterizer 28-5-10 on sale $29.99 reduced to $7.43 each. We already have snow on the ground and it might be too late to apply to lawn this year. Would it be wise to go ahead and purchase at the sale price today and apply this in the early Spring 2023? I personally don't think it would hurt but thought best to ask.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Unless your soil test suggests differently for Ph, P or K, I would snag a bunch of bags.


----------



## nATLzoysiaguy (7 mo ago)

<iframe src="Blues Clues Trucks GIF by Flock Freight - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="389" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

If you have the space to store it properly (dry) then go for it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Best to use Potassium fertilizers like this by September or so in the Northern half of the country, because it takes a couple of months to fully do its thing before Winter, and also may increase snow mold if applied later, anyway. Spring is fine, too, but I wouldn't fertilize until you've mowed several times (and even then, go easy...don't overdo it).


----------



## billkeller.500 (2 mo ago)

Green said:


> Best to use Potassium fertilizers like this by September or so in the Northern half of the country, because it takes a couple of months to fully do its thing before Winter, and also may increase snow mold if applied later, anyway. Spring is fine, too, but I wouldn't fertilize until you've mowed several times (and even then, go easy...don't overdo it).


 I appreciate your advice and at this point Spring application is most likely unless things dry out quickly. I do wonder though why it has additional potassium and still marketed as a Winterizer and is recommended to go down late in the Northern zone.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

billkeller.500 said:


> I appreciate your advice and at this point Spring application is most likely unless things dry out quickly. I do wonder though why it has additional potassium and still marketed as a Winterizer and is recommended to go down late in the Northern zone.


I don't know, either. I'd guess because most soil is probably somewhat deficient in Potassium and most fertilizers don't contain much. It does help with high and low temperature and drought hardiness, but has to be applied far enough in advance of the stress period.

But to me, they would sell more by marketing it as a twice yearly application, as they do for Southern turf.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

Green said:


> I don't know, either. I'd guess because most soil is probably somewhat deficient in Potassium and most fertilizers don't contain much. It does help with high and low temperature and drought hardiness, but has to be applied far enough in advance of the stress period.
> 
> But to me, they would sell more by marketing it as a twice yearly application, as they do for Southern turf.


to follow up...we had a week of 26+/- degrees and now warming to 50 ish for a few days then back down into the 30's. I think I will wait until spring as you suggest. MY grass is still very green compared to neighbors that all have gone dormant. From that, I assume I have enough N-P-K from the earlier Fall formula application and like you mentioned a early spring application of the Winterizer should be fine. I just got so excited with the low price of the Winterizer and felt a need to get it out there. To all that post, share and comment here on this forum....thank you!


----------

